# What's the recommended method for shrinking NTFS slices?



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 10, 2011)

I want to make some space for a FreeBSD installation. What's the best way to shrink NTFS partitions?


----------



## Zare (Jul 10, 2011)

I used software called Paragon Patition Manager under Windows a lot, for that task. It can resize system partition by inserting a kernel module that's activated on the next boot, resizes partition before it gets mounted.


----------



## tingo (Jul 10, 2011)

I've used GParted, as found on SystemRescueCD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 10, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> I've used GParted, as found on SystemRescueCD.



Back up data first!  Older versions of GParted from sysresccd have happily resized NTFS partitions for me while blowing away the data.  User error, probably.  The GParted live CD has worked, the few times I've tried it.


----------



## Azarien (Jul 14, 2011)

if you have Windows 7, its diskmgmt.msc allows partition resizing.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jul 15, 2011)

I used Gparted from the SystemRescueCD, with SUCCESS!. Thanks all.


----------

